# CGIWrap, Typo3, Symlinks?!



## steff aka sId (16. Mai 2007)

Hey ho,
bin seit 2 Tagen am versuchen in meinem Home Verzeichnis, auf meinem Root Server, Typo3 zu installieren. Allerdings ist das Problem, dass auf diesem Php mit cgiwrap benutzt wird(auf meinem lokalen Rechnern ist php als Modul im Apache drin und hier habe ich kein Problem). Auf dem Server allerdings habe ich das Problem, dass cgiwrap nicht mit den Symbolischen Links von Typo3 klar kommt.(s. hier). 

Hat irgend jemand Informationen dazu ob man cgiwrap irgendwie beibringen kann den symbolischen links zu folgen?

Ich hab auch schon versucht, Typo3 ohne die symbolischen links zu installieren. Allerdings gibt es dann noch ein weiteres Problem, weil Typo3 dann den Pfad nicht mehr richtig rausbekommt und die Includes fehlschlagen...

vG Steffen


----------



## steff aka sId (22. Mai 2007)

Das Problem mit den Symlinks hab ich mittlerweile behoben... mehr oder weniger... hab einfach die Datei auf die der Link gezeigt hat kopiert und an die entsprechende Stelle gelegt. Da es sich dabei nur um eine Datei handelte war das nciht das große Problem. Ist zwar nicht wirklich schöna ber scheint nicht anders zu gehen...


----------

